# IBS Constipation and gas



## kyxo (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, my name is Kylee, I am 15 and have been suffering from ibs for almost 2 years now. My most common symptoms are constipation, severe gas, and bloating. It all started about 2 years ago when I suffered from a lot of stress. Then the symptoms started.

I went to a specialist and they gave me things to try but it never helped and they said they couldnt do anything else for me. I went to hypnotherapy(no luck), tried gluten free,dairy free, and high fructose corn syrup free (no luck), and tried miralax (no luck).

I am now doing online school because I'm too embarrassed and too much in and out of the bathroom to be at school. I'm going to a anxiety therapist but my stomach symptoms haven't improved.

I mainly take magnesium and peppermint oil, but these only work 50% of the time.

If anyone has any suggestions for gas and constipation let me know, Thank you.


----------



## VeganWoman (Mar 28, 2016)

Its all about what you eat, i really mean it. If your not prepared to go vegan, research foods that cause gas and cut them out, peppermint tea and fennel tea is a good reliever and also colpermin. Colpermin breaks down gas into small bubbles, and makes it come out silently and odorless, atleast for me anyway. I took colpermin before going vegan and i found it helped mostly with gas and it also regulates bowel movements. I do recommend veganism though, because you will really honestly be amazed by the healing it does  goodluck and dont stress! Youll get over this i promise!


----------



## kyxo (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you, I will try that.


----------

